# Saturday Fishing Report



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

First I wanted to say it was nice meeting some of you guys both at the launch and on the radio. Eyefisher2,Alaskan20,Beerbatter and Brokenwing.
I fished solo today and its nice to know that I'm not the only crazy that fishes
this early in the season. 
Went out today with little expectation and ended up going 7 for 11.
Spent the first 6 hours trolling between Green and E can in decent looking water with only 1 fish. It was caught on a RR on the bottom.
The winds calmed down and the last two hours it really got good. All but one fish was caught SW of F can in the dirty water. Program: HJ 60 and 80 back,
1-1.2 mph. I have been skunked the last 3 outings jigging this month so I guess it was my turn today to catch fish. 
If it was not for that one little hot spot it would of been a very tough day.
Also wanted to clarify I did not keep every fish. Just was not ready to go in yet. Its been a tough March.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Good run nice to know there is some production coming out even with the junk weather way to go!!


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

ya good meeting you today island troller im sure well run into eachother quite a bit...nice job on the fish with the tough bite today...we were in that area for awhile with decent marks just couldnt get them to go this time....o well hopefully this weather breaks for the better SOON alaskan20 good talking to you today also hopefully you guys got into a few more fish then us...it wasnt from a lack of effort though


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Way to go. What color was working in the dirty water? Had to be great seeing the boards go back .... can't wait.


----------



## crestliner16 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey island troller thanks for the info this afternoon helped us out quite a bit. Definately worth the trip! Didn't get to meet ya but spoke with broken wing at the ramp. Great bunch of guys out there! Thanks again!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Jim-The best lures for me were a custom painted barb and the standard blue/orange HJ.


----------



## silent_bob (Dec 16, 2012)

We fished the same general area as island trolling. The fish really turned on in the evening. 5:00 - 7:00 was steady action for us. Custom huskies 60-95 back worked best.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great Report Island Troller! Way to grind it out. Man , she laid down nice in the afternoon. From my backyard , Our Fermi towers were smoking straight up. Already had plans for the evening, but sure would have liked to been out there. Congrats to Silent Bob on good catch ! Thanks for the reports guys, looking forward to getting over there ! There was a good report on our side of the pond at the dumping grounds and just read of a 13 lber caught in the Maumee!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

good job, was a nice day to be on the water, and started my season with a 10 lber. reef runners and bandits ruled for us


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great pic ! The water looks good


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Good job to all you guys....Conditions were tuff but you still got it done.


----------



## gloomis (Mar 31, 2010)

LUV the pics. GREAT job guys !!!


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

great reports!!! See you guys next Saturday.

dale


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

We struggled all day also. Searched along time in the cleaner water with not much luck. Our only fish came from the dirty water also. (on the mud line actually) nice meeting you islandtroller, congrats on a good day. Eyefisher I guess I should have come that way!
Oh well was still a wonderful day to be out there. I'd rather fish this this weather than any other! Good talkin with you guys


----------



## ShortHanded (Apr 16, 2012)

what were your water temps?


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I had varied water temps going across the lake. Most areas said 32 to 33 degrees but a stretch on the east side of West sister read as high as 38 degrees.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I also had 32 to 33 degrees in the area I was in. Silent Bob nice meeting you at dock and after reading your post I believe the time of day was the biggest triggered. I though maybe its was just because I finally found a small location of aggressive fish, but the calm seas and being the latter part of the day may of been the biggest factor. Three times I had a fish on and stopped the boat to net and when I put it back in gear another one hit instantly. Most of my action was around 5 pm. By looking at the steam from Davis Bessie its got to be rough today.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Jason Pelz said:


> I had varied water temps going across the lake. Most areas said 32 to 33 degrees but a stretch on the east side of West sister read as high as 38 degrees.


Jason, how were the marks in the warmer water? If the fish were there that would have been the place to try. We used to fish way further N than anyone does nowadays.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Not a lot of marks there but I'm wondering if maybe they were way up high in the warmer surface water and I just couldn't mark them possibly. That was early afternoon with the sun nice and high. Jim, plan to fish with us Thursday if you would like. I should be ready to hit the water about 9 am after I get off work.


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

This was earlier over there around 11 am









Then later
it was better


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

We stumbled into the same area as island troller and he informed us of his success and we went 8 for 12 from about 4-7 fished 4 hours earlier by green and south bass pulled 1 nice one over there. Was just downright nice out there in the afternoon. Thanks Island troller. Good Luck all.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

A little more fish porn to get er goin. Hopefully they will bite this weekend. Me and Baiter Ben had a great time.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Sweet pics BeerBatter! I think it almost time for the 3hr ride to Turtlecreek..


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Cool pictures wow! Thanks for sharing. Hope to be out there Fri.and Sat.keeping fingers crossed and hope the weather is decent.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShortHanded (Apr 16, 2012)

Gotta luv that sight over the stern this time of year!!


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey all, killer lookin fish. I just got my first boat and looking for any good advice on where to go for walleye, like a good port to shoot out of and the best early season baits to troll. Any advice for a guy new to the game is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice work out there. Sweet pics. See ya thursday


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

catfishhunter06 said:


> Hey all, killer lookin fish. I just got my first boat and looking for any good advice on where to go for walleye, like a good port to shoot out of and the best early season baits to troll. Any advice for a guy new to the game is much appreciated. Thanks


You can try turtle creek out of Magee east marina rt2.
Troll dhj rapalas or reef runners just off the reefs at 1.2 to 1.5 with leads 50 to 80 back and hang on 

Good luck!


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Great pics Chad. Can't wait to get a chance to fish off your new boat!


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I take it that all you jig & trolling guys are at the western end of Eire catching all the NICE eyes that you all posted on here ? What bout the other end or middle of Eire any luck there ? Eyes or perch ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

